# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  cos na przytycie

## fiona618

Chcialabym sie zapytac jakie sa skuteczne witamuny lub syropy na przytycie kilka kg??????chcce przytyc chociaz kilka kg

----------


## SirArgal

chyba zapiszę sobie ten dzień w kalendarzu... kobieta chce przytyć...

teoretycznie wystarczy po prostu jeść... dużo białek i cukrów. Naturalnie to czy się przytyje zależy tempa od przemiany materii. A samo nabranie tych kilku klimogramów to raczej kwestia zwiększenia tkanki tłuszczowej, czy mięśniowej?

----------

